# Norm type router table cabinet



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I imagine almost everyone should build a Norm type router table in their life.

I keep putting it off because I am stuck on one point. What is the best mobile base for that type of cabinet.

I know I will hear there is no best type of mobile base, but I would be interested in opinions.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

My opinion, is a cabinet that is open in the front and the back...

In that way you can use the table from the back side or the front side by just fliping the fence around,,, for the big boards that need to have work done on them...e.g. cabinet sides.door panels, etc.

The MDF/PLYwood/PB/etc. is strong when it's on it edge...and can take on a big load easy.
Plus by not enclosing the router in a box it will run cooler and last longer...heat is the enemy of any power tool 

You can make a cabinet that is strong with some 2 x 6 stock for the inside side base and to the support wheels to it so you move it around easy in the shop..

Below you will see the 3 types I like best ...after all it's not what's below it's what's on top that counts..and what's under the hood.. 

In may shop storage is at a big deal and I use the space under the top for that.. 
I should note many of the jobs you will do on the router table the chips will shoot off the end of the router table top, just the nature of the beast and the others will be sucked up by the Vac.pickup on the fence...or to say they should be...
The way most router are made they blow the saw dust up if they are mounted upside down in the router table...

=======
==============


----------



## LONGHAIR (Mar 8, 2008)

Personally I like the enclosed type for two reasons. The biggest reason is dust collection. A mostly enclosed unit contains the chips and directs them to the collector. You need to have at least some opening in the front to allow the air to flow thru. It takes the chips with it much better than trying to seal it up completely. The other is noise. An open box, especially one only open on one side, just amplifies the sound.


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

Well as Bob said it is nice to be able to work from both the front and back. Problem with typing thoughts is that they don't always come out the way you want them to. But I'll give it a shot. I like the ability to work from both sides as well. I made my RT from a set of plans out of a ww mag and it didn't cost a dime, sorry Norm. I have the ability to turn my fence around which allows me to use it from front or back. Other than the thickness planer I can't think of a machine that creates more woodchips than the RT. As S Bolton said there is the need to collect the woodchips so this will require an enclosed cabinet. When my RT takes up its new place in my new shop it will have both bottom and top dc hoses. 

But that all said. Your question was "I keep putting it off because I am stuck on one point. What is the best mobile base for that type of cabinet."

My RT weighs a ton cause that's the way I built it. Don't plan on moving it. But again that doesn't answer your question. The mobile bases you find at the stores are probably good enough. I have a mobile base that I no longer use that has locking wheels on one side and rated at 100lbs I think. Whatever mobile base you end up with I would suggest locking wheels which I'm sure you already thought of. HTH


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I put the wheels under the cabinet. The front ones lock.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Mike, do you have a photo of your TR?

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I think what would be idea is to have four casters under the table which you can see. Then you roll the table where you want it, and then you have some kind of gadget to raise the table so the casters aren't touching the ground.

Confusing question I am sure. Any thoughts?

Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I meant casters you can't see. sorry.

sb


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a shot of them.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

That looks nice and simple. 

Thanks

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Photos of construction of his table in Mikes gallery Steve:

http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/5103-router-table-cabinet.html

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Let's set the record straight that Norm also used the plans from Fine Woodworking Magazine and modified them slightly for the Rockler accessories.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Which Fine Woodworking? I bet I can find it.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I used a mobile base made by General on a rather heavy MDF cabinet that works well for me, 60.00 bucks ( CAD ).

http://www.woodsmithstore.com/220206.html


----------



## gary125 (May 6, 2008)

*Norm style cabinet*

Being a new woodworker I am trying to build this very cabinet and of coursse, having a few problems. It is probably just me but I am having problems making sense of some of the measured drawing directions. Got to admit that when and if it comes out it will be a good cabinet though!

Gary


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Before Rockler sponsored Norm the table he "designed" was available commercially from a Canadian company, and you can still buy it from them for less than you can build it for. If you are interested here is a link to their site:
http://rt1000.com/index.html


----------

